# Mbuna that swim near the top of the tank



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

What species of Mbuna like to swim near the top of the tank? :fish: [/quote]


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

They all will if you sprinkle food that floats. 

A group of yellow tail acei may do the trick for you. Yellow Labs also will cruise the top and middle.

What size tank do you have?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

With lots of rockwork all of them should be pretty well be all over the tank. They are 'rock-dwellers' but if they feel like the whole tank is a rocky habitat once they are settled in they will use all of it. I've found that putting a rocky 3D background in the tank can help encourage this, though others swear even that isn't necessary. Bottom line is they just need to feel secure in their environment to use it all... If you have any especially agressive fish that might hinder the others from wandering too much; How much traffic there is in the vicinity of the tank can have an effect also. If the fish learn that all humans approach a tank from one particular direction they may feel less nervous (ie: no ambushes to fear from us)... None of this is a guaranteed remedy, just things that may or may not be part of it.

Good luck.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with Afishionado on this one. My rocks go up almost all the way to the top and all of my saulosi spend time near the top of the tank - the exception being holding females - they like to stay in the caves.

kevin


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Right on guys. It is a 90 gal with a tiered flat rock set up with a few hide-a-ways. Until the tank finishes its cycle there are 2 Labs, 1 female Acei, 1 all orange, one all blue, and one yellow white and black.

I realize that I didn't research before I put them in, but there are all doing well with one another. A different times of the day and night the will all swim together like a school. It is pretty cool.

Surprisingly they are not bothered with the kids occasionally running by or getting in their face. They will burn out sometimes, but come right back.

They all take their turns cruising the top. I thought I had read someone's post that talked about a species that liked the top, so I thought I would try to ask some of you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did find my mbuna all over the tank, and not mainly the Acei. I think Acei swimming at the top is overrated, at least it was IME.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> I think Acei swimming at the top is overrated, at least it was IME.


As is the notion that they 'school'. Well, they may seem to a bit at times, but anyone hoping for true schooling behaviour will be disappointed (except when they are first introduced - then the 'safety in numbers' thing kicks in for a few days). To me acei behave pretty much like any other mbuna _in an aquarium_.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Rock work all the way up to or close to the top ( and I am a big fan of it) will spread out a lot of species such as demasoni but depending on the mix of Mbuna you have, some may be hanging around the top of the tank for all the wrong reasons. Mainly to escape and/or see aggression coming if they haven't found a place to hide within the rock-work.

Afishionado is correct that Mbuna that are comfortable in their environment will utilize the entire tank and if your lucky enough to have a good mix you won't have to add species known to prefer one strata over another.

A brief description of your tank size, decor, and filtration along with the other type of Mbuna you keep would make it a lot easier to give you specifics as to what would and would not work in your particular set-up.

Cheers.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

fishonbikes said:


> Right on guys. It is a 90 gal with a tiered flat rock set up with a few hide-a-ways. Until the tank finishes its cycle there are 2 Labs, 1 female Acei, 1 all orange, one all blue, and one yellow white and black.


Throwing out some guesses here:
1 all orange = Metriaclima estherae
one all blue = Pseudotropheus socolofi
one yellow white and black = Melanochromis auratus

If I'm right, and posting pictures will be a big help, this will not stay peaceful for more than 9 months.

The Melanochromis auratus really should go - they're murderers.

You could probably up the numbers (once it's cycled!) of the remaining 4 species to 4 or 5 of each, trying with the estherae and socolofi to have 1m/3f or 1m/4f. This is not as important with Labs and Acei.

The estherae still may cross with the Labs - they seem to do that a lot.

kevin


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

They have been runnin buddies for about 10 days now. Most of the time they do their own thing and have picked out their favorite places to hang out. Sometimes they just run together for about 5 minutes.

I have to admit, these fish tanks can be a bit of an obsession. I like though.


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Good posts. Give me a few minutes and I will get a pic of the tank and the details of it on this thread. I need to switch computers. Be back in a few.

Thanks


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Dang. Walk outside for a cigerrete and 4 new posts before I submitted. :lol:

At what point is your cycle?


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Will someone first tell me how to post these pics? I thought I could just hit Img* button, but not sure what is going on?  [/img]


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

In the meantime here is what is running the tank:

Marineland Canister 360
Marineland Penguin Biowheel 350
300 Watt Heater
Water Temp at 78 degrees
Prime
Hikari Cichlid Gold Baby Pellets
Small portions 3-4 times a day / Not over 30 sec. of feeding time
API Chemistry Test Kit: 
PH
High PH
Nitrite
Nitrate
GH 
KH

The readings have been relatively the same since I started the tank with the fish. On Sunday night I did a huge 80% water change, started with the Prime, and then added Tetra Sure Start. I poored the Tetra into both filter media before turning on the pumps. I still have the same readings as I did before I did this. I really don't get it. Note; my tap water reads .5 Ammonia, 8.8, and 1.0 Nitrites from the start.

Readings are always like this. Sometimes the PH will go down a bit, but a water change would bring it back. I haven't done a water change since the Tetra Sure Start because I was trying to see if the bacteria would take hold. I will tell you on thing, since I put the Prime in and the Tetra they have been super happy and very active. They display their fins now all the time and cruise the entire tank.

Average Readings:
PH 8.2
Ammonia .5
Nitrite 1.0
Nitrate 10-20
I don't have my book out, but the KH and the GH are on the money for what the Mbuna chemistry info says on this sight.


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Still haven't figured out how to add a pic. I'm feeling a little silly here. [/img]


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll let others answer the cycle questions, I'm no expert in that field.

As for the pictures, are you copying and pasting the entire line?

This one is broken on purpose so you can see what it should look like before you submit your post:

[img]http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh231%20ridley25/EmpConstantine.jpg


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Should I be doing some on PhotoBucket? [/img]


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Click on the photo to open it (in Photobucket) A window titled 'Share this image' will appear on the left of your screen. Click on the IMG Code field. A little message will appear saying 'copied'. Then simply come back here and press Ctrl-V to paste the link in your post.


----------



## fishonbikes (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you I will try it out.


----------

